# So much hair



## Brittlyn89 (Dec 29, 2019)

I rescued my good boy from a family friend who had some changes in her life and knew she wasn't providing for him as she should. Hes a great dog but I brushed him and brushed him and then brushed him again and there's still so much hair coming off him...like filling his brush in 1 or 2 swipes. Is this normal? I knew there would be shedding but I feel like I've brush enough hair to cover 4 of him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, sounds normal to me. I've brushed enough hair off of Rukie in a single session to make two small dogs. Do you have an undercoat rake (not a furminator it cuts the hair)? The undercoat rake gets out a ton of hair and helps some with shedding.


----------



## Brittlyn89 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes she gave me 3 different brushes for him and said it's been a long time since shes done it. I had an Australian shepherd and this boy has nothing on him! Lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The amount of hair sounds normal especially if it's been a long time since he's been brushed on a regular basis. 

This is the time of year my boy blows his coat, I have been brushing him a couple times a day and the amount of hair I've gotten off of him is unreal........ he's just about finished.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brittlyn89 said:


> I rescued my good boy from a family friend who had some changes in her life and knew she wasn't providing for him as she should. Hes a great dog but I brushed him and brushed him and then brushed him again and there's still so much hair coming off him...like filling his brush in 1 or 2 swipes. Is this normal? I knew there would be shedding but I feel like I've brush enough hair to cover 4 of him.


I'd suggest you take him to a groomer (a good one!) and have her simply bathe and blow dry the dog for you.

And go back next month to do it again - and so on.

My guys are bathed and blow dried every 2-3 weeks, and there is very little to no shedding. This is mainly because the bath loosens coat, and the blow dry is gently removing a lot of dead coat. There is no need for blades or clippers stripping that out and damaging coat.

*should say my guys sleep in my bed (have 2 oversized puppies piling on my pillow as we speak) and I have a small bedroom. My allergies would be going NUTS if my dogs were shedding as bad as people say goldens shed.


----------



## Brittlyn89 (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you! I have an appointment for this weekend at the groomers we just keep brushing him and hes loving the attention lol


----------

